
The Women Who Programmed ENIAC - ddw
http://www.phillyvoice.com/70-years-ago-six-philly-women-eniac-digital-computer-programmers/
======
no1ne
An interview with a co-inventor of the ENIAC
[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2561813/computer-
hardwa...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2561813/computer-hardware/q-a
--a-lost-interview-with-eniac-co-inventor-j--presper-eckert.html)

